# Download Win 10 without paying up front?



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I was given a really nice laptop a couple of months ago with Win 7. Nice as in 8 GB Ram, 1 GB hard drive, Bluetooth, etc. But I got it after the free Win 10 upgrade. Thanks to another friend I have a valid product code key for a new installation of Win 10. However, I can't find a way to download Win 10 without paying up front first.

Any ideas? Or links to ways to download Win 10 and then put in a product key?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Let me get this straight 
Are you Sure about that small a drive?? One Gig 1GB ? * You sure it isn't 1TB hard drive*? If it is 1 TB it is a great laptop with tons and tons of space. LOL

1 Gig Hard Drive is that correct? 1 Gig is way way too small for Windows 10 if that is correct that you ONLY have a 1 Gig Hard drive.

As Windows 10 requirements are: Free hard disk space: 16 GB. ~! 16 Gig of Free Hard Drive space.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

.https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10/

Or there are numerous sellers on ebay selling dvd copy of the iso file that you can use to install. I am on metered cellular broadband so paid the man the four bucks to get a dvd. Cost me more in data than that as its a large file.

You can activate if you wish, but dirty hidden little secret, win10 has no demo timer or such. While you use it without activation it will put a watermark on your screen that bleeds through any software you are running. and you cant change your desktop wallpaper. Thats it, if those things dont bother you, can use it for free like that forever with micro's blessings.

Now when I was experimenting with win10 I first found a watermark remover that indeed got rid of it without much hassle. There are also ways around the wallpaper thing if you actually care. But the real secret I found was that if you block communication with the M$ activation servers, you never get the watermark or the wallpaper limitations. I wasnt even trying to do that, was trying to stop the telemetry spying by M$ and the forced updates. The watermark going away all on its own was unexpected benefit.

Oh also the official free upgrade to activated win10 from win7 or win8 supposedly ended July 29, but there are exceptions. Check a box that you are disabled and need special services and its still free upgrade. No they dont check or require proof of any kind. I just happened on an article explaining this loophole. IN reality, M$ makes more from the cloud carp and the spying/tracking than they do selling the operating system. They want all computers possible using win10.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry, yes. Hard drive is 1 TB -- not sure where my mind was! :huh:

Thanks, hermit. 
I heard about the version for handicapped folks, but figured I'd have to verify that was the case. I've spent so much throughout the years on Microsoft products that I don't mind taking a freebie occasionally. Plus with them giving away Win 10 and me missing it by only a week, I don't feel badly at all at using a loophole. But in this case since my friend provided the key I'll probably go ahead and use it so that way everything will be legal.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Wish I had windows 7 back


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> But I got it after the free Win 10 upgrade.


You dodged a bullet. Don't try to un-dodge it; stay with 7. I see lots of problems with 10, particularly on machines that were upgraded from 7 or 8.



Ruby said:


> Wish I had windows 7 back


It can be reinstalled from a DVD, or sometimes even from the recovery partition on the hard disk, which is still there after an upgrade to 10. I do that fairly regularly for folks who upgraded to 10 and really dislike it but waited too long to do the revert thing.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> Sorry, yes. Hard drive is 1 TB -- not sure where my mind was! :huh:
> 
> Thanks, hermit.
> I heard about the version for handicapped folks, but figured I'd have to verify that was the case. I've spent so much throughout the years on Microsoft products that I don't mind taking a freebie occasionally. Plus with them giving away Win 10 and me missing it by only a week, I don't feel badly at all at using a loophole. But in this case since my friend provided the key I'll probably go ahead and use it so that way everything will be legal.


From horses own mouth on handicap upgrade:

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/accessibility/windows10upgrade


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

backwoodsman7 said:


> You dodged a bullet. Don't try to un-dodge it; stay with 7. I see lots of problems with 10, particularly on machines that were upgraded from 7 or 8.


 I'm keeping Win 7 on the main desktop computer which I use for business and personal. I already have Win 10 on a small laptop and don't have any issues with it but then again I don't use it a lot. This "new" laptop computer is pretty powerful and I intend to use it as a backup for the desktop as it is beginning to have problems (it's 7 years old). Installing Win 10 will provide an additional 5 years before I have to buy another computer or updated software. Anyway, that's my thinking at present.

Thank you everyone for your advice and suggestions. You have been very helpful.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

backwoodsman7 said:


> You dodged a bullet. Don't try to un-dodge it; stay with 7. I see lots of problems with 10, particularly on machines that were upgraded from 7 or 8.
> 
> 
> It can be reinstalled from a DVD, or sometimes even from the recovery partition on the hard disk, which is still there after an upgrade to 10. I do that fairly regularly for folks who upgraded to 10 and really dislike it but waited too long to do the revert thing.


If you dont have recovery partition, you can buy a cheap dvd of win7 or win8 install files off ebay to restall it. These include no activation codes and are just if you need to reinstall on existing win7/win8 computer and dont have recovery partition or backup media. Say your hard drive went to Omaha or computer got hijacked by a win10 upgrade update.

Fresh install, if you want win10, is best. I used some third party script during install to rip Cortana's heart out including her backup cloud app singers. Then blocked win10 phoning home to any known M$ server. Means win10 runs ok on low spec computer once its no longer trying to do all this hidden stuff in background nor trying to talk to me. Or spending all its time (and mine) updating itself.

Saying that, once I had my fun, I am back to using Puppy Linux full time. Win10 on usb drive only for running occasional windows software. Once neutered win10 is ok to use, but nothing to brag about. As it comes out of box, and as M$ intended, its truly obnoxious and to be avoided.


----------

